# Need a boat.



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

'95 27' Grady White 272 Sailfish Sportbridge or '85 34' Wellcraft Coastal. 

The Grady White is about 10,000 more then the Wellcraft. Can't seem to make a decision. I like the room on the Wellcraft but it has twin 454 engines and will drink gas like crazy runnin out to the gulf stream. The Grady White has twin 200HP Johnson Ocean Runners with 600hrs on 'em and it has a lot more electronics on it. 

Any opinions?


Tight Lines,


Tim


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Ive fishd off a Grady , pretty nice ; there were 3 to 4 ft swells no prob as long as ya like ta ROCK . Make ya get a gud nite sleep i tell ya . I dont think anyone can really help ya out , its all in what you want , but there real nice boats n dont forget that up keep expence either


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello sharkbite,*

When buying a boat there are many things you need to take into consideration. How will you be useing the boat? Do you have a wife, ifso will see be onboard alot? Will you use the boat for entertaining or just fishing?

I can go on and on. Both the boats you are looking at are nice boats. They just have diffrent needs they were built for. Only you can answer your questions my friend....Tightlines


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

The "boat" whatever i decide to get is going to be used for charter fishing for King mackerel. (14-40 miles out) 


Tight Lines 


Tim


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I would go with the Grady!*

Given the info you have provided. Thats just me, the choice is still yours...Goodluck


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I am not a fan of Johnson. Just speaking from experience.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Me either,*

but I would sell the Johnsons off and get some Yamies...theres the ticket!...Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Grady*

I have been on quite a few canyon runs on a 24' Grady out of IRI, those boats can handle some rough water..I especailly like that model you are looking ..I'm not a boat owner right now but have been on Gradys and Parkers enough to form an opinion..like the ideas of the twins..if I had a choice would go for Yamahas over Johnsons ..good luck to you..and conratulations in advance!


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks for the opinions  Definately think i'm going to go with the Grady and had already thought about getting rid of the johnsons and going with the Yamaha 4stroke LF200TXRA 200hp 

Will probably stick with the Johnsons for the first year, the Yamaha's new are 12,000 and i can't see spending money on a used motor and take a chance of having to rebuild or put more money into 'em a year or so later. 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------

